

Senate approves bill to end shutdown, avert possible default - jkaykin
http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/16/politics/shutdown-showdown/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
tinam03
Finally! It's sad that the debt ceiling is a recurring bargaining chip. It
just makes us look bad.

